# Upgrading to a remote chute control?



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm wondering if there's a way to get a chute control on my older blower?
I used a newer one and I could control the angle of the chute with a lever instead of whacking it with my hand...
is there a way to put something like that on my older one?


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

Chute control (like a turn handle) or deflector control?


----------



## chapel (Dec 15, 2013)

the top part of the chute (the deflector I guess?)


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I was unable to find the parts to convert my old blower (Yard Machines). It was one of several reasons I bought my Ariens Platinum 24. 
Biggest problem was how to recreate the notches cut into the control panel (that locks the deflector to a specific angle ).
You could just buy the parts for an existing blower model, but need to find a way to lock the cable in position.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

you could go about this in a different way. You could convert it to electric. There are several youtube videos that show you how to do this. Try "convert snowblower deflector".


----------



## ChrisJ (Nov 27, 2014)

I ordered a remote chute control kit for my 1999 Ariens ST824 model 924108.

I suppose it depends on what was available for your model and what you can still find.

For example, this is the one for mine.

Remote Deflector Control Kit [72405300] for Ariens Lawn Equipment | eReplacement Parts

Parts list.
Lawn Mower Parts, Small Engine Parts & Much More! | PartsTree.com - Briggs, MTD, Toro, Cub Cadet, Husqvarna, Troy-bilt...


----------

